# Parnelli Jones Classic 2019



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is a video version of the flyer:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Super Tires has donated some of the new Silver Edition Pro Series tires for this race. Sizes 324R-SE, 328R-SE and 332R-SE will be available for free before the race.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

IROC VW Buses









ASRL Trans-Am podium









Spec Stock podium


----------

